# 4/7 windy flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

blowin pretty good last night but still put together a decent mess of flounder. Had to just walk in one direction for the most part to keep the mantles from blowing out but the water was decently clear considering the wind blowing 10 to 15 all night......started about 8:15(actually started earlier but in a different spot that was way to muddy so wasted a good 45 minutes messin with that) and looked till 11:15 to put 11 nice flatties on the string. Fish ranged from 12.5 to 20 inches.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Good looking fish. Thanks for the report.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice report . BTW do u use 1 prong gigs by chance ?


----------



## TradeWinds (Aug 9, 2010)

What makes good flounder bait? Shrimp?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Great Trip*

Went last night myself and had to work for a limit of average fish. Water quality At Dauphin Island was poor to say the best. Wind did not slack up till arond 1:00am. Fish ranged from 14 to 16 inches,and saw alot of small fish{good sign}. I think I saw Overkill by the bridge, dangdest set of lights I ever saw on a boat????You could play football in front of that boat lol.
Thanks for sharing.
bamafan611


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

yea these were gigged with a 1 prog gig that I made which is much longer and heavier than junk at walmart....except for 1 of em which I ws unsure on his size so I just grabbe and pinned him to the bottom till I got my fingers under his gill plate and put on my gig the measure him.....12.5 so he went on the string. But when go in the boat which isnt very often as I prefer to walk I use a 5 prong barbed gig on a 15 foot pole.


doesnt apply to there but my favorite flounder bait is either a bull minnow or finger mullet pulled slowly across the bottom. A close 2nd to those would be a large gold spinner with a jig head tipped with a strip of flounder belly.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Another nice Miss. "Mess" WTG


----------

